# Normal test results



## Pattymint (May 30, 2006)

Hello. I have been having pain in my upper stomach and esophagus. It hurts all the time. I have just had an endoscopy which showed nothing. I take 40 mg Prilosec and layoff from the things which I know caused GERD to act up. I am so tired of the constand pain. Has anyone else been told there is nothing wrong? I don't know where to go from here. My quality of life is really affected by this.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

If the test results are normal (that is they can't see any evidence that GERD is the source of the pain) it could be functional dyspepsia more than GERD.K.


----------

